# Bottles



## Ricky-5 (Aug 12, 2004)

What is the best way to clean say 30 used bottles at one time? Has anyone tried to use used quart beer bottles to bottle wine?


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a deep sink that can hold 15 - 20 at a time. After soaking in some b-brite, I rinse with a bottle washer, then dry on a bottle tree. That's assuming the bottles are already clean, that just the sanitizing phase. The cleaning is the same way, but just scrubbing, rinsing and drying.


Not Qt. Beer bottles, but they should work just fine. I'm about to use regular beer bottles to bottle wine because I can't get 187ml wine bottles cheap enough.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm about to use regular beer bottles to bottle wine because I can't get 187ml wine bottles cheap enough.





How do you close them? Corks? If so, what size?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Martina! I use crown caps on Heineken and St. Pauli Girl bottles. No problems or leaks yet. The small size ages quickly though. That can be good or bad, however you look at it.


Glenvall


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Glenvall!









So, I'd have to buy one of those cappers, huh?





martina


----------



## geocorn (Aug 14, 2004)

I use a 39 gallon rubber trash can. It cost $8.99 at Lowe's or Home Depot. I clean the bottles outside, so I just fill up the trash can with water, OxyClean and bottles and let them sit until I decide to rinse them and take the labels off. If you let them sit for at least 48 hours, most labels will come off easily. Some of the labels are stubborn and I usually just throw those bottles away.


----------

